
Philosophy's PhD developed a webapp to help teach logics. [Spanish] - erreJulian
https://www.conicet.gov.ar/taut-el-software-desarrollado-por-un-filosofo-del-conicet-para-ensenar-logica/
======
gus_massa
Autotranlation for the lazy:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.conicet.gov.ar%2Ftaut-
el-software-desarrollado-por-un-filosofo-del-conicet-para-ensenar-logica%2F)

Direct link to the web app (in English): [https://www.taut-
logic.com/](https://www.taut-logic.com/)

